# MTB Touren ab Offenbach



## fugazi (18. April 2014)

Hallo! Wohne in Offenbach und suche MTB'ler die mal Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde oder Samstags und Sontags ne Tour idealerweise ab OF machen. 

Fahre auch gerne Trails und würde mich eher als Anfänger einstufen.

Freu mich über Nachrichten!

Schöne Ostern

Fugazi


----------



## st3f4n (22. April 2014)

Die Frage ist, wie kommt man von Offenbach aus auf MTB taugliches Gebiet ohne ewig auf Strassen zu kurven?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (22. April 2014)

Über den Bach nach Bischofsheim, auf die Hohe Straße Richtung Bergen und ab ins Vilbeler Wäldchen (Nähe Fertighausausstellung). Einfache Trails, kleine Steigungen und verfahren kann man sich im Grunde nicht, da das Wäldchen nicht so groß ist.
Oder: Mainradweg Richtung Hanau-Steinheim, ein Stückchen weiter am Bach entlang und bei Großauheim rüber über selbigen. Durch Großauheim durch, an Feuerwehr und Sportplatz vorbei in den Wald, über die B 8 und weiter durch den Wald Richtung Buchberg oder Hahnenkamm. Von Steinheim bis zum Hahnenkammhaus sind es ca. 16 km, mit Umweg über Klappermühlchentrail und ein paar andere 25 km.


----------



## fugazi (23. April 2014)

Ja, da hat du wohl recht. Ich fahre wenn dann wohl nach Oberursel Parkplatz hohemark mit Auto oder S Bahn und dann in den Taunus. Oder zu nem anderen Treffpunkt. 

Ich finde andauern am Main lang nicht so schön, aber danke für die Tipps. Schau ich mir mal an.


Grüße fugazi


----------



## st3f4n (28. April 2014)

Ich bin ja erst hergezogen, aber ist es von Offenbach nach Bischofsheim nicht schon ne Ecke? Stehe auch nicht so darauf die halbe Tour nur auf Zubringern zu fahren. Vollausgerüstet mit nem Fully am Main lang. Weiss ja nicht. Ich bevorzuga auch den Transport direkt ins Fahrgebiet, aber wie gesagt, zur Feierabendszeit sieht es auf den Autobahnen und S-Bahnen nicht gut aus.
Ich fahre oft die Touren vom Bikepark Taunus.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2014)

Ja, zum Feldi gehts auch mal mit der U-Bahn ab Bergen-Enkheim. Mit schwerem Gerät muss ich mir die komplette Anfahrt auch nicht immer geben. Ist aber möglich, dann aber nicht als Feierabendtour. Aber von Bad Offenbach nach Bischofsheim ist gleich um die Ecke. Naja, also von Rumpenheim genauer gesagt. Da geht die Fähre rüber. Von Bischofsheim bis zur Haltestelle der U 4 sind es 4 km, das ist ok. An der Hauptwache oder Konsti umsteigen in die U 3 und bis Hohemark fahren. Gesamtdauer ca. 1 Stunde. In Offenbach gibt es doch auch U-Bahn Haltestellen, oder? Kaiserlei? Wenn man nicht innerhalb des Berufsverkehrs mit dem Rad ankommt ist das ein ziemlich problemloser Transport ins Fahrgebiet Feldi.


----------



## Asrael (29. April 2014)

Am besten geht's leider trotzdem mit dem Auto. OF - Hohemark 18min wenn man gemütlich fährt.


----------



## Wanna985 (16. Mai 2016)

Ich sehe eure Beiträge sind schon etwas her, aber kennt ihr das Naturschutzgebiet an den Steinbrüchen? Das ist auch ganz nett zu biken, obwohl kaum HM


----------



## fugazi (16. Mai 2016)

Meinst du Mühlheim
Steinbruch. War ich noch nie. Wäre mal interessant aber halt kein Mountainbiken wie im Taunus. Wie Du schon sagst kaum HM aber halt erreichbar.


----------



## Wanna985 (16. Mai 2016)

Ja genau das meine ich. Habe es selber erst neulich entdeckt. Hat sehr viele Trails z.T. auch schön technisch. Also auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert


----------



## tombrider (17. Mai 2016)

Meine Lieblingsstrecke für´s Grundlagentraining (anfängergeeignet):
Obere Grenzstraße und Lohrweg nach Süden - Den "Indianerpfad" diagonal nach Südwesten - Waldstraße kreuzen - entlang dem Hainbach - die Dietzenbacher Straße kreuzen - kurz vor der Autobahn den Bach kreuzen - über Trails nach Norden zum Trimm-Dich-Pfad - entlang der August-Reiß-Schneise - Sprendlinger Straße überqueren - Am Oberhorstweiher vorbei - Autobahn nördlich vom Parkplatz überqueren (Fußgängerbrücke) - um den Buchrainweiher herum - Maunzenweiher südlich halb umrunden - Diagonal nach Südwesten zur Kesselbruchschneise, die Babenhäuser Landstraße überqueren - südlich um den Kesselbruchweiher herum - Fösterwiesenweiher - Jacobiweiher. Dann über den Mainradweg zurück. Ca. 30 km, ca. 90 Minuten.

Wenn es länger werden darf: Eisenbahnen über-/unterqueren,Weißtannenweg entlang der Bahn nach Westen, Isenburger Straße überqueren, Flughafenstraße. Südlich der Golfstraße durch den Carl-von Weinberg-Park. Auf der Golfstraße weiter nach Westen, Eisenbahn unterqueren. Hinterm Golfplatz-Parkplatz links auf dem Trail halten, immer entlang des Golfplatzes. Sinngemäß immer nach Südwesten bis zur Eisenbahn-/Fußgängerbrücke, durch die Türen die Autobahn überqueren. Kurz parallel zur Autobahn nach Norden, bis es anfängt, bergab zu gehen. Dort den Trail links, immer oben auf der "Kelsterbacher Terrasse" (= prähistorisches Mainufer) weiter nach Westen. Am Schießplatz wird man kurz nach Süden geführt, Schwanheimer Bahnstraße überqueren, wieder zurück nach Norden fahren bis zur Fortsetzung des Trails oben auf der Terrasse. Hier entweder weiter (siehe unten), oder entlang der Wanzenschneise nach Norden zum Quellgebiet des Kelsterbachs. Direkt nach Überquerung des Bachs rechts den Trail entlang der Sümpfe - Bei der Dietzelschneise die Autobahn nach Norden überqueren -Kelsterbacher Weg nach Osten. Auf "elf Uhr" in den Bohnenweg nach Nordosten - Nächste Möglichkeit links nach Osten - auf dem Holzbohlenweg durch die Schwanheimer Düne - Richtung Norden zum Main. Mainradweg zurück. = zusammen 60 km, ca. 3 Stunden.

Wenn es noch mehr sein darf, dann nach der Kelsterbacher Terrasse (siehe oben) auf der Eisenbahnbrücke durch die Tür die Autobahn überqueren - 1. Brücke über die Bahnen nach Süden nehmen - sofort Trail links, parallel zur Straße - Auf Brücke nach Süden über die Autobahn - links entlang der Autobahn halten, Weg macht großen Bogen - nach Südwesten zum schönen Südpark fahren - Straße am Südpark überqueren - schönen Trail am Südufer des Staudenweihers entlang - entlang der Grenzschneise zum Mainufer - Mainuferweg aufwärts bis Kelsterbach-am Kelsterbach rechts, immer entlang des Bachs die Trails auf dem Hang entlang - Autobahn unterqueren - weiter wie oben. Dann insgesamt 70 km = 3,5 Stunden.
Für diese Strecke braucht man kein super-MTB. Und keine groben Reifen, die sind im Gegenteil eher hinderlich. Ich habe den Maxxis Hookworm benutzt. Genialer Reifen für diese Strecke. Jedoch eher nicht für den Taunus, jedenfalls nicht für Anfänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanna985 (18. Mai 2016)

Wow, danke tombrider für die ausführliche Beschreibung, ich werde versuchen diese Routen nachzufahren. Hast du eventuell dazu gpx. Daten?


----------



## tombrider (23. Mai 2016)

Nein, leider nicht. Aber Du wirst die Strecke mit dem guten alten Falk-Plan von Offenbach und Frankfurt finden.


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Juni 2016)

Wanna985 schrieb:


> Wow, danke tombrider für die ausführliche Beschreibung, ich werde versuchen diese Routen nachzufahren. Hast du eventuell dazu gpx. Daten?


ich denke mit komoot oder ähnlichem kannste die relativ leicht nachzeichnen.

@tombrider, moin. lang nix gelesen. prüfungen alle bestanden? in frankfurt wird man dich wohl nicht mehr antreffen, oder?


----------



## tombrider (20. Juni 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich denke mit komoot oder ähnlichem kannste die relativ leicht nachzeichnen.
> 
> @tombrider, moin. lang nix gelesen. prüfungen alle bestanden? in frankfurt wird man dich wohl nicht mehr antreffen, oder?



Ja, alles super gelaufen. Falls ich mal in Eurer Gegend bin, werde ich mich auf jeden Fall melden! Eure Trails waren einfach zu schön! Werde ich sicherlich irgendwann gerne nochmal fahren.


----------



## Timmy (8. Januar 2017)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern aus Offenbach Stadt für Feierabendrunden oder am Wochenende. Falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden!


----------



## kreisbremser (8. Januar 2017)

moin,
wo fährste denn? bin unter der woche immer mal im stadtwald ab sachsenhausen unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanna985 (9. Januar 2017)

Gude! 
Ich komme aus Fechenheim! Schließe mich den Feierabendrunden gerne an! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy (9. Januar 2017)

Hi, ich wohne naehe Sana Krankenhaus in OF -CITY und arbeite in Hanau. Ich fahre ca. 2 mal die Woche mit dem 29er heim und bin am WE im Umkreis ab Frankfurt Goetheturm bis Hanau unterwegs, wenn nicht mit dem Enduro am Feldberg unterwegs.
Mittlerweile habe ich einige 1-3 h Runden gefunden rund um OF.


----------



## kreisbremser (9. Januar 2017)

na dann lasst uns doch mal etwas planen. sonst werde ich immer fetter und fetter.ich hab nachwuchs daheim und kann deshalb meist erst ab 19Uhr los.


----------



## Maitre-B (9. Januar 2017)

Timmy schrieb:


> Hi, ich wohne naehe Sana Krankenhaus in OF -CITY und arbeite in Hanau. Ich fahre ca. 2 mal die Woche mit dem 29er heim und bin am WE im Umkreis ab Frankfurt Goetheturm bis Hanau unterwegs, wenn nicht mit dem Enduro am Feldberg unterwegs.
> Mittlerweile habe ich einige 1-3 h Runden gefunden rund um OF.



Also quasi bei mir ums Eck. wie flott und hügelig bist du denn unterwegs, ich überlege mich da auch mal "aufzudrängen"?


----------



## Timmy (13. Januar 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Also quasi bei mir ums Eck. wie flott und hügelig bist du denn unterwegs, ich überlege mich da auch mal "aufzudrängen"?



Tempo ist mir eigentlich egal im Winter, solange wir uns fortbewegen. Huegelgibt es hier ja recht wenige hier. Meistens um die 2 bis 300 hm auf 35 bis 40 km.


----------



## Timmy (26. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, es haben sich mittlerweile 4 Leute gefunden, die Bock auf Biken haben Rund um Offenbach.
Sollten weitere Biker Interesse haben mit zu fahren, bitte bei mir oder hier direkt melden. Gruss Timmy


----------



## PNX81 (24. April 2017)

Ich meld mich mal hier. Komme aus Bürgel [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBpleasure (17. Mai 2017)

Ich melde auch mal starkes Interesse an mich bei dem ein oder anderen hier anzuschließen oder gar bei mehreren. Allerdings bin ich als Wiedereinsteiger noch recht schlecht in Form und sollte wohl erstmal ein bisschen trainieren um den Anschluss überhaupt halten zu können. 

Heute bin ich die von @tombrider erste empfohlene Strecke gefahren in leicht veränderter Form und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Allerdings habe ich noch Probleme mit dem Sattel, den Griffen und dem schnellen übersäuern der Beinmuskulatur zu kämpfen nach all den Jahren ohne groß Sport gemacht zu haben. 

Zu mir:
Ich wohne direkt in OF nahe dem HBF in Richtung der AOK in der Waldstraße (Steinwurf vom neuen REWE entfernt) und habe die meisten meiner freien Tage unter der Woche. Wer also unter der Woche tagsüber oder abends Zeit hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Die letzten beiden Juni Wochen habe ich Urlaub und ich werde nicht verreisen. Da habe ich etwas mehr Zeit. Gebürtig komme ich nicht aus OF aber wenn ich mir das Waldgebiet südlich von OF so bei Google Maps anschaue haben wir doch in naher Entfernung recht viel Wald zur Verfügung der sich bis fast zum Flughafen erstreckt in die eine Richtung und in die andere Richtung bis mindestens Egelsbach.


----------



## tombrider (17. Mai 2017)

Wie gesagt kann man sogar noch über den Flughafen hinaus nach Kelsterbach fahren, auch dieser Streckenabschnitt ist sehr reizvoll. Was taube Hände angeht, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten: Von einem anderen Lenker (vielleicht mit mehr Kröpfung?), Soft- oder Ergogriffen, Handschuhen bis hin zu Hörnchen, um auch mal die Position zu ändern. Ein guter Sattel ist individuell, Empfehlungen können daher nie allgemeingültig sein. Alle paar Minuten mal kurz ein paar Gänge hochschalten und im Stehen zu fahren hilft sehr. Bezüglich der Muskeln ein ernst gemeinter Tip von mir: Tacho und Uhr zu Hause lassen, allenfalls mit einem Pulsmesser arbeiten. Runterschalten, runterschalten, runterschalten! Superlangsam und entsprechend leicht kurbeln und damit erstmal Grundlage schaffen. Sagen wir so 15 bis 30 Trainingstage mit nicht zu viel Abstand dazwischen. Erst danach auch mal knackigere Zwischenetappen/Spurts einschieben. Vergiß für den Anfang die Waage, die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, die gefahrenen Kilometer und so weiter! Die Frage ist erstmal nur, wie LANGE Du im Sattel sitzen kannst. Je länger, desto besser. Der Rest kommt dann quasi von selbst.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Mai 2017)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Ich melde auch mal starkes Interesse an mich bei dem ein oder anderen hier anzuschließen oder gar bei mehreren. Allerdings bin ich als Wiedereinsteiger noch recht schlecht in Form und sollte wohl erstmal ein bisschen trainieren um den Anschluss überhaupt halten zu können.
> 
> Heute bin ich die von @tombrider erste empfohlene Strecke gefahren in leicht veränderter Form und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Allerdings habe ich noch Probleme mit dem Sattel, den Griffen und dem schnellen übersäuern der Beinmuskulatur zu kämpfen nach all den Jahren ohne groß Sport gemacht zu haben.
> 
> ...


haben ne furzappgruppe. ist gerade etwas ruhig, aber das wird wieder. schick ne pn mit namen und kontonummer, dann lad ich dich ein  haben leute aus of, f-fechenheim und dribdebach dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (18. Mai 2017)

@tombrider 
Zu meinen Problemen nachdem Wiedereinstieg gibt es bereits einen anderen Fred. Möcht hier damit in diesem Fred den Rahmen nicht sprengen. Aber deine Tipps habe ich natürlich gespeichert. Auf eines möchte ich aber doch hier eingehen. Am meisten waren meine Muskeln in der kleineren Übersetzung übersäuert. Bin ich einen größeren Gang gefahren war das übersäuern kaum spürbar. Vermutlich sind meine Muskeln mehr auf Kraft "trainiert" als auf "Kraftausdauer". Arbeite körperlich recht hart...

@kreisbremser 
Eine PN habe ich dir eben gesendet. Herzlichen Dank vorab für die Einladung. 

Meine nächste Tour plane ich für heute in einer Woche am Feiertag oder die beiden Tage danach. Versuche an zwei von drei meiner freien Tage eine Tour einzuplanen. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## acs (23. Mai 2017)

Hi

ich möchte auch Interesse an der Teilnahme an einer Feierabenrunde ab OF und Umgebung anmelden.

Ich wohne Sachsenhausen in der Nähe zum Stadtwald.

Wie MTB Pleasure, habe auch ich seit längerer Zeit (1,5 Jahre) keinen Radsport mehr betrieben.

Zuvor bin ich Rennrad gefahren, jedoch hat mir die eine oder andere selbst erlebte oder bei anderen Rennradlern beobachtete durch ungeduldige und sehr unentspannte Autofahrern versusachte hässliche Situation die Lust am Rennradfahren verdorben. (Man muss nicht jeden Kampf ausfechten, erst recht nicht mit dem Rad gegen 1,5 Tonnen schwere PKW's.) Da ich aber generell weiter Bock aufs Radeln habe, habe ich mir ein MTB zugelegt.

Würde es daher ziemlich geil finden, in der Gruppe von meiner Haustür aus quasi um die Ecke in schöne, weitgehend autofreie Feierabendrunden starten zu können.


----------



## MTBpleasure (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

um mich war es etwas ruhig die letzten Tage aber so langsam mache ich Fortschritte was das Biken an geht obwohl ich noch nen langen Weg vor mir habe. 

Heute Vormittag habe ich eine kleine spontane Tour gemacht und bin bei der Stadthalle OF in den Wald Richtung Sprendlinger Landstraße vor. Auf etwa halber Strecke im Wald habe ich viele kleine aufgeschüttete Hügelchen gesehen, eine kleine Steilkurve und weiteres in diese Richtung. Früher hätte man gesagt da ham sich ein paar Leute eine BMX Bahn in den Wald gebastelt. Heute vermutlich Enduro. Treibt sich da jemand von euch rum? 

Am 10. und 11.6. findet die VELO Frankfurt statt in der Eissporthalle. Eintritt kostet 7 €, für Ermäßigte 5 €. 
http://velofrankfurt.com/

Am 11.6. hätte ich Zeit und Lust auf diese kleine Messe zu gehen. Möchte sich jemand anschließen? Uhrzeit möchte ich noch offen lassen.


----------



## Timmy (8. Juni 2017)

Hi, ich will am 10.6 mit der Familie auf die Messe, welche eher eine EBike/Lastenraeder Messe ist. mit MTB hat die Messe nciht wirklich was zu tun...

Am diesen Sonntag den 11.06 wollte ich mit Ivan 2 bis 2.5 h gegen 1230 Uhr ab Offenbach mal wieder nach Bad Vilbel fahren Richtung Lorbeertrails..du/ihr kannst dich gerne anschliessen


----------

